# North American Fish Breeders Super Specials



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

SALE STARTS FRIDAY MAY 14TH TILL SUNDAY MAY 16TH

3" to 4" Grade A Koi 3 for $10
Pond Comets $1.00 each
Assorted Guppies $.99 each
Any 2" to 3" Chiclids in the store 2 for $10 Hundreds to choose from!!!
Cardinal Tetra $2.49 each
All Live Pond and Aquarium Plants $3.99 each
All Ornaments 50% OFF
ALL INDO CORALS 3 FOR $100

NORTH AMERICAN FISH BREEDERS 
2260 KINGSTON RD 
SCARBOROUGH ON
M1N 1T9
416-267-7252

MON-FRI 11AM TO 8PM
SATURDAY 10AM TO 5PM
SUNDAY 11AM TO 4PM


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Anyone know what type/color the assorted guppies are?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

GuppyLove said:


> Anyone know what type/color the assorted guppies are?


i would say assorted


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

99 cents is super ultra cheap


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

ya 99 cents is awesome!! Its just a bit far for me to get to, thats why I asked what colors they had of guppies


----------



## dchow (Oct 30, 2009)

They've got lyretails, dragon heads (they have redish blue tails), yellow leopard tails, red-blonde mails. They've also got some actual assorted. 

Females were kind of dwindled down. Most of them were some HB-Black, or HB-Blue. Not many left.


----------

